# Best wood/ grain hiding technique for jewelry box top



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

My mom bought a jewelry box at a scratch and dent sale. The top is missing. She asked me to make her a new top and I am going to do so. The box is finished in a dark mahogony stain and I have found a combo poly / stain in one "Bombay Mahogony" that matches pretty well. I am wondering what wood to use to make the top? The sides and legs do not show any grain or pattern and I would like to match them if possible. I already made, and ruined, one top. I made it out of ash. I stained it and got a lot of grain showing through so now am looking for something that will reveal less grain. Alternatively, is there a way to hide the grain so it will not show?

Thanks for your help. 
rstermer


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The all in one finish is not the answer. Most boxes of this type are done with a glaze finish which blocks out the grain. It's almost paint but not quite. You will find glaze at Rockler & Woodcraft along with suggestions on getting the best results.


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Mike said:


> The all in one finish is not the answer. Most boxes of this type are done with a glaze finish which blocks out the grain. It's almost paint but not quite. You will find glaze at Rockler & Woodcraft along with suggestions on getting the best results.


Mike- Thanks for the reply. Would you recommend using a gel stain and then glazing over that? The glaze appears to be used only after the wood is already sealed. Sorry to ask so many questions, but I really feel out of my depth trying to match an existing finish.
Regards,
rstermer


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is how I would go about your project: Build the lid and make sure it fits right, hardware and all. The next process is simple with a jewelry box... take it with you to the store. This way you can match it against color charts. Jewelry boxes tend to fall into about 4 colors so finding a match should be easy. This process is tougher with a larger item like a chair or table! There are so many products available, and they all use different methods of application, there is no one "right" way to go about the finish. Trust the experts at your local woodworking or paint store to help you find the best method for your project. This is how I go about it and I have always been happy with the results. I look forward to seeing your finished project and have confidence you will do a great job. Remember we are far more critical of our own work than others are.


----------

